# Cambridge research test 400



## Beasrmode (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi has anyone used this test 400 by Cambridge research?


----------



## Architect (Sep 13, 2015)

Haven't used the 400 but I have used their test cyp and it seemed to be VERY underdosed! I wouldn't use CR gear again. A lot of others report the same thing, they apparently used to be good but most wouldn't use these days it seems


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

avoid


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Awful stuff that.


----------

